# any one sail on the pacific northwest or envoy



## harold everitt (Apr 7, 2013)

i have joined under my dads name in hope that i might be able to trace anybody who sailed on the pacific northwest or envoy in the mid 1950's when he was on them. he was asked to join the envoy after the the northwest got into a bit of difficulty and believe my dad worked 24 hours to fix the problem which went down well. as a result of that he got put on the envoy when it was brand new. my dad is 80 this year and would love to find anybody who sailed or may remember my dad as i am compiling a book in memory of his time at sea.


----------



## TOM ALEXANDER (Dec 24, 2008)

I sailed on the Pacific Northwest from 1956 - 58 as a deck apprentice. I don't remember your dad by name, but wonder if he was 2nd. engineer? at the time of the "trouble". There was once, and I don't remember the date, when the refractory lining of one of the Yarrows water tube boilers collapsed. The boiler was shut down and we were down to maybe 10 knots running on the other. It took a long time for the unit to cool down, but eventually it was I believe the second engineer they sent in covered in wet sacks to rebuild the lining. The whole procedure did take about 24 hours so could that be it??


----------



## harold everitt (Apr 7, 2013)

yes have got my dads seamans record book and on reading it he sailed on the pacific northwest on 29th march 1957 until 3 april 1957 then 15 april 1957 until 28 july 1957 and then 19 august 1957 until 18 november 1957 he then got placed onto the envoy because of the good work he did saving the company money in fixing something to do with the fridges. am trying to find out as much as possible from him without him finding out as am putting together a photo book with his time at sea as this was his best time ever for his 80th birthday in august. going back to the problem he said they had to take a spare part from an engine which he then lathed. he also told me that on board on one of the ships he sailed on and i cant remember the name of what one boat he used to have an apprentice light his cigarettes for him!!!! could have been you!!!! thank you for taking the time to write back to me.


----------



## harold everitt (Apr 7, 2013)

and he was 2nd engineer too


----------



## harold everitt (Apr 7, 2013)

does what i have written jog anymore memories?


----------



## Gillian doig (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello, I am also looking for information about my father who passed away some time ago. he was second engineer and he did sail on the envoy, the strong hold and the javenese prince. i remember him talking about trouble in Cuba and also about being sent into a boiler to fix it. and he served between 1957 to 1963. He was a big guy called Dave Doig "big Dave" he was from Dundee. He went to stow collage glasgow and ended up with his chief engineers ticket. any help would be gratefully received.


----------



## TOM ALEXANDER (Dec 24, 2008)

From the previous replies to the thread, it certainly sounds like your Dad was the man I remarked about although I do not remember him personally -- engineers and deck apprentices were like oil and water -- didn't normally mix that well. We did have a separate frig' engineer on the Northwest as we had refrigerated lockers in both the upper and lower 'tween decks in 1, 2, 4 & 5 hatches. Sorry I can't be of more help.

(Smoke)


----------

